
Let's make visualization in markdown - geekplux
https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/6mxj6z/lets_make_visualization_in_markdown/
======
geekplux
So excited to share a markdown-it plugin which let you generate a
visualization chart using several lines code.

The project homepage: [https://markvis.js.org/](https://markvis.js.org/) You
can have a try online: [https://markvis-editor.js.org/](https://markvis-
editor.js.org/) Source code:
[https://github.com/geekplux/markvis](https://github.com/geekplux/markvis)

Motivation

Very often we need to insert some data into our articles to make them more
convincing, and since we are more sensible of information in charts than
statistics, how to easily and conveniently embed a chart in an article is
important. However, common method is to export a chart as an image, then
upload it to an Image Hosting and get a url, finally paste the url to editor,
which is a tedious process from writer's perspective. Also, it makes the image
loading time become much longer than that of the DOM elements, which may be/is
a bad experience from reader's perspective.

Present situation

The current version is made in my spare time, It provides you with three most-
commonly-used charts: bar charts, line charts and pie charts. But you can use
the API to customize the new chart layout which is easy for you who know about
d3. Welcome any improvement to the current version and other charts you think
useful.

~~~
DrScump
The submitted article just quotes the above. Why not make the main link
[https://markvis-editor.js.org/](https://markvis-editor.js.org/) ?

~~~
geekplux
Thanks reminder, this is my first time to submit, so I don't know what's the
best practice.

